# leopard gecko led lighting question?



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got a new 2x1.5x1.5 viv setup with a one year old leopard gecko 

as its always dark when I get home would it be ok to have some 12v small blue led lights on during the day and some red led lights for night time?

I know they can detect red light but wonderd if red leds would be the same?


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

Leo's can't see Red light so having red lights in your viv will only able you to see them, they'll think it's night time.

Maybe you could put your viv in a place where they'll get more sunlight??

I think you might be better getting lights that have a low wattage sos not to hurt your gecko's eyes.... something like energy effecient ones will do : victory:


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

sure thanks for that - the reason i wanted to use the blue led lights as i had them left over from an old aquarium setup where i used them as "moon" lights - they dont give off very much light and they are low wattage but do you think they may be too intense if the gecko stared directly into them?

Another reason for using them is they use almost no energy so could be left on all day no problem.


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

has anyone else used small led lights in their vivs?


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

why would you want to use led lights just because it's too dark?
Why not use a 'normal' bulblight (reptisun etc.) for lighting. Then you don't have to wonder if it annoys them.


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

yes it is because the room is dark especially at this time of year. I'll give the leds a go as I think they are more discreet and look better as well as having such a low power consumption.


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

all you are thinking about is how it looks to you and hw much its gonna cost you your not tinking about the geckos!!!!


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dukester said:


> yes it is because the room is dark especially at this time of year. I'll give the leds a go as I think they are more discreet and look better as well as having such a low power consumption.


hi there, i use a 40w red heat bulb with my leos. its low cost and effective - looks great and provides the correct amount of heat/light using a thermostat obviously.my leos are really reactive to it and love laying around in it. i thought about LEDs before but my leos seem to love the viv how i have it set up - so as the old saying goes - "if it aint broke, dont fix it"


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

lol............. leds are much more expensive than normal lights and far from being concerned how much they cost to run iam more interested in their low power consumption from an enviromental point of view!

All I wanted to know was if anyone else had tried them and with what results. Obviously you dont know what they are like so rather than answer my question you felt the need to critisise???


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

i thought u ment how much it will cost you not the enviroment 
sorry


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

yes thanks for the advice murphy27 - much more usefull than previous answer!

I probably will end up using a low wattage bulb but dont see the harm in trying something new - my only concern was the intensity of an led if you stared directy into it but then again if you stare into any bulb it would be intense - the leds can also be dimmed by using the voltage regulator on the transformer

there are a few people selling led vivarium highlighting kits on the net for uplighting decor etc so I dont see them doing any harm unless anyone can tell me otherwise?


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

sure no probs I suppose it was an easy assumption to make - eitherway i dont think a small bulb would cost that much to run either


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dukester said:


> yes thanks for the advice murphy27 - much more usefull than previous answer!
> 
> I probably will end up using a low wattage bulb but dont see the harm in trying something new - my only concern was the intensity of an led if you stared directy into it but then again if you stare into any bulb it would be intense - the leds can also be dimmed by using the voltage regulator on the transformer
> 
> there are a few people selling led vivarium highlighting kits on the net for uplighting decor etc so I dont see them doing any harm unless anyone can tell me otherwise?


no worries, the only place ive seen them used before - and also someone who actually knew what they are on about is at Wharf Aquatics in Mansfield. There is a bloke there - cant remember his name - but he was creating a vivarium lighting system based on LEDs not so long ago, it looked very good. Maybe google them and give them a call?

Like i said - 40w works for me tho:2thumb:


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

sure thanks for that I'll have a look just now for them and i reckon they would look good in a viv set up

ive been using them for a few years now in my aquarium set ups with good results - then again ive been keeping malawis most of the time and they are too busy chasing each other to notice the lights


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

aslong as there not high output like luxeons or something i dont see the problem.

i know its always good to try new things that youve thought of yourself etc but alot of the time its just easier/cheaper/ less hassle to go with the tried and tested methods.

if you give it a go then let us know of the results!


----------



## Dukester (Nov 14, 2007)

no they are not high output and actually produce quite a soft light when placed above the tank.

I think i might try white ones for during the day as i know the blue ones are supposed to emulate moonlight in aquariums. A few red ones for use at night would produce a soft red glow and probably be duller than a normal 40w bulb.

I'll try them out over the weekend and let you know how they look.


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

yeh do it mate... im building/built a viv for my CWD's and mite rob your idea if it looks good, i work for a printed circuit board manufaturer and we also work withled applications so chances are there are a few spare lying around.

the only thing i would say is that at nite time you may well have to have a proper red light bulb as its not nesaserily the red light output but the heat generated by the bulb. without it it may not be warm enough on a night....

keep us posted though!


----------



## richardspencer1186 (May 28, 2014)

*LED's for leos*

I know this post is old, but I can contribute. I bought the white python red and daylight LEDs for my leos tank last week. I use them with a heat mat, they look very cool! My Leo, Sun, isn't bothered by them. Hope this helps people in future!


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just too add to this try a seach for reptile-ink on here he makes perfect led's and controllers its all adjustable as in light power times and swaps from white to blue or if you want red or green 
I have 3 sets so think they are good


----------



## Hells Bells (Oct 8, 2011)

Use an Exo Terra Sun Glow here. Gives off just a small amount of light - as my leo is albino I am very aware of how light sensitive she is so chose that. Also have a Night Glo (its only on for about 3 hours) - doesnt disturb her and allows me to see her in the evening and check she is ok


----------

